# Best "brewed" (not espresso) bean of the year (with specific conditions attached)



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Right, I'm digging brewed coffee at the moment even more than usual. I'm eagerly looking forward to the Barn LSOL so I might only take action in a few weeks but I'm wondering what people are finding is very good for brewed coffee at the moment? My caveats are: I already get InMyMug from HasBean and the SSSSSSSS (I forget how many S's it is) so I think I'm getting good HasBean exposure. I also dig Rocko Mountain - of course - and I know that, so ideally it'd not be from HasBean and it wouldn't be Rocko. I prefer fruity, bright fun stuff and am not too fussed about nuts etc. in coffee - surely that's just "coffee" coffee but that's by the by, I'd love to know what you're enjoying?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The adado from Sundlaug I enjoyed very much . The Kamwangi from Atkinson's also ... Some of the man v machine stuff was great too. Oh the Kenyan from avenue too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

This has been one of my favourites over the last year:

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/kenya-kiangoi-aa-044-micro-lot


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Rwanda Gakombe from Drop if you can get your hands on it is stunning in the Chemex.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Ethiopian Gutiti from Rave is my pick so far this year:

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/special-selection/products/ethiopian-yirgacheffe-g1-natural-gutiti

Also loving their Tanzanian Mbozi. Delicious acidity as well as a surprising (although is mentioned in the tasting notes) black tea bitterness.

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/special-selection/products/tanzania-mbozi-ab


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Rwanda Gakombe from Drop if you can get your hands on it is stunning in the Chemex.


I'm pretty sure I had this after buying a bag from Prufrock (it was definitely a Rwandan from Drop) and it was great!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I had some of Small Batch's Colombian La Espada y El Guamo at the LCF - as brewed and it was great - so much so that I bought a bag of it.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> The adado from Sundlaug I enjoyed very much . The Kamwangi from Atkinson's also ... Some of the man v machine stuff was great too. Oh the Kenyan from avenue too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am drinking the Adado from Sundlaud as I write. It is very funky and utterly delicious. Works well as brewed and espresso


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Rocko is a must, in my opinion. I would recommend getting it from Avenue (tried from Jolly Bean/Brew, Avenue and Foundry), but @Dallah might be able to recommend something else as he tried a number of different Rockos.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

PPapa said:


> Rocko is a must, in my opinion. I would recommend getting it from Avenue (tried from Jolly Bean/Brew, Avenue and Foundry), but @Dallah might be able to recommend something else as he tried a number of different Rockos.


Ahem >>



jlarkin said:


> My caveats...I also dig Rocko Mountain - of course - and I know that, so ideally it'd not be from HasBean and it wouldn't be Rocko.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Ahem >>


My English is broken today. I thought you meant you want to try Rocko, but not from HasBean. My bad.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

PPapa said:


> My English is broken today. I thought you meant you want to try Rocko, but not from HasBean. My bad.


Haha - no worries at all - I wouldn't be that surprised if my English was unnecessarily offputting.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Man vs. Machine, pretty much anything.

Union Los Lajones Naturals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

risky said:


> Man vs. Machine, pretty much anything.
> 
> Union Los Lajones Naturals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get Man vs Machine from? They don't have online orders on their website.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

bronc said:


> Where did you get Man vs Machine from? They don't have online orders on their website.


Need to email them.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

risky said:


> Need to email them.


How much was the shipping?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> How much was the shipping?


About €13 for 3kgs if I remember. I was doing a group order so it worked out very reasonable.

It was cheaper shipped from Germany than I could walk into a shop and buy coffee from my local roasters and cheaper shipped than most UK based roasters online shops. And the coffee put a lot of them to shame too.


----------

